# Collections for Kindle Fire



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a Kindle Fire, Full Color 7" Multi-touch Display, Wi-Fi.  I purchased an app called Collections for Kindle Fire which worked really nicely for a couple of months.  Then one day I opened the app and all my books disappeared from their categories.  All that was left were two categories, All Books, and Uncategorized.  I was quite surprised and tried to find help for my problem.  I contacted the company that made it and received no response.

So I decided to start from scratch and re-categorize the books again.  I created a new category called Facebook and thought that I would organize it with this term, since these are the books I wanted to read first.  I created the category, and then attempted to move or copy the books into that category.  The Facebook category exists on the bookshelf.  Then I tried to copy or move the books to the Facebook category, but it did not show up as a category name available to move the books to.  Since I could see that the category Facebook appeared on the wooden bookshelf, I felt that creating a new category named Facebook, might create a big problem.

Does anyone have a manual for this app, FAQs, help forum, or someone that knows what's going on with this product?  I feel kind of abandoned.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lee -- I moved this to the Fire Talk board where I think you'll get better response.

I do remember hearing about that app but all the feedback I saw was that, while it worked as advertised, it didn't save your place in a book -- so syncing across devices became a non-starter.  That's a major feature for me and wasn't worth losing just to have collections.

My only suggestion would be to check the app page at Amazon and see if there's a developer site listed with contact info.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

First question.  Have you restarted your Fire?  Sometimes that helps.  
Next would be remove the app from the device and redownload it.
Other than that I have no ideas because I did not like the app myself.
You might want to see if it needs updating.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks Ann and Cinisajoy,

I will try all of your recommendations!

Cinisajoy, at the time I felt that having the ability to organize the books in some way was better than not having any organization at all.  

I don't know why Amazon does not provide this service, it seems so basic, so elementary.  Sort of a nod to all the money that we all spend on books and Kindles worldwide.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Lee44 said:


> Thanks Ann and Cinisajoy,
> 
> I will try all of your recommendations!
> 
> ...


I would guess that it is because Amazon never expected people to buy so many e-books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> I would guess that it is because Amazon never expected people to buy so many e-books.


That doesn't make sense to me.  If they didn't expect people to buy lots of ebooks they wouldn't have moved into ebooks in the first place. 

There have been requests for organization since the first Kindle in November of 2007 -- and they did eventually put in place a collection system on eInk kindles.

I expect the issue for the Fires and Android devices has more to do with coding. They've recently developed a collection system for the Kindle app for iThings that is cloud based, I believe. . . .I expect that will come soon for the Fires and Android soon. . .


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I know they expected us to buy e-books.  I just don't think they thought people would buy 1000+ each.  So Ann your thinking behind why Manage Your Kindle is not better organized.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi All,

I wrote an email to Amazon and explained my problem in great detail, after some additional research I found others that had a similar problem which occurred around March, when Amazon made a software change. I added the fact that there was no manual, no help forum, no FAQs, no update available to me, and the developer has not responded to two separate emails over the period where this issue began, and a more recent email.

I explained that I wanted to try another of the collections that are available.

I did not expect to have any luck after so long, it's been two months short of a year, but they actually gave me a refund.

So thanks again everyone for your input.  I'll explore another option, and hopefully Amazon will consider making a basic change to their Fire handling.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I like to keep things real.  I just got a message from the developer, alas, too late for me, but I am happy that I got a response, in any event/


----------

